# newest button



## Shark (May 11, 2017)

Although it isn't pretty, here it is.


----------



## scrapman1077 (May 11, 2017)

Looks Great !


----------



## FrugalRefiner (May 11, 2017)

How can you say it isn't pretty? That's gold shaming! :twisted: 

You should be ashamed of yourself.

Send it to me. I'll give it the appreciation it deserves.

Dave


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (May 11, 2017)

I think shark is fishing.. For compliments that is.  

I think its gorgeous!


----------



## UncleBenBen (May 11, 2017)

It ain't pretty he says!!

Shark, sell that puppy quick! Then find a good ophthalmologist....STAT!!! :shock:  :lol: 8) 

:G Nice job man! :G


----------



## Shark (May 11, 2017)

No more doctors!
I have a very bad appointment tomorrow, test results that couldn't be discussed over the phone. Never had that happen before.

But thanks guys, this one was a lot easier to get done.


----------



## anachronism (May 12, 2017)

Well done and also good luck today.


----------

